# Here we go... The Obligatory "What ROM are you using?" Poll



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

​
*What ROM are you using?*

Android Revolution HD239.58%Bugless Beast156.25%ICL53F Deodexed, Rooted, +Mods83.33%RootzBoat229.17%Tranquil Ice20.83%Android Open Kang Project229.17%Vicious MIUI20.83%Go Ninja, Go Ninja, Go!20.83%[Odin] ICL53F Stock Rooted62.50%Gummy Nex4117.08%CM9 Kang83.33%Axi0m8535.42%Trans3K (CM9 Kang)10.42%Wookie Gonna Getcha31.25%


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

This list was taken on Dec 22nd at 10:51pm PST from the RootzWiki list of ROMs/Kernels in the Dev section.

This may help people pick which ROM they would like to try out! Respond with "WHY" you picked the ROM you did! There's always gona be plenty of support for this phone... Any help to see what's out there is good


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

AR HD 2.1.2 because it was the first ROM out for me to use when I got the phone and it runs great and has great battery life! Plus I've been dealing with fixing my wife's TBolt and haven't had a bunch of time to change my phone much lol.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Nothing yet because I get my G-NEX tomorrow!!!!!! I'm really gonna be watching this thread!! :-D

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dt's zygot3 1.6 I love the stability speed and mods he bakes in his roms been a big fan of his work since my tbolt days

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## doomedromance (Jul 26, 2011)

The Beast. And very glad to be back on it after so long.


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

Bugless Beast <3 Peter Alfonso


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Bugless Beast. was on Gummy, but I like Beast for its total stock feel. And I hear Pete is a great dev. Running with Apex v4 1.35


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

So far I have tried Android RevHD, Gummy Nex, and ZYGOT3. I'm not really a pro when it comes to these so right now I can't really tell a difference between them. But I voted for Gummy because I LOVED the Liberty mods for my DroidX.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am running my own customized one right now, but I will be trying the new Gummy in a little bit.

I used Kejars gummy roms on my Charge, and they were amazing.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I've tried every ROM except Tranquil Ice...I'm planning on flashing that one later today but for right now I'm gonna give Android Revolution another shot.


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

I was running Rootzboat and it was great, but there aren't any ics live wallpapers and I love the one that comes stock, so I tried Zgot3. I used to run th3ory roms on my Tbolt. I am keeping a close eye on Bugless though. I haven't had the same phone as Pete since my Droid days, and he is an awesome dev. I used to run his roms exclusively, so I probably will be checking his out soon.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

GummyNex, I have been running Kejar made roms for nearly two years on my droid x. Kejar is a great dev and active on the forums for support. That combined with Imoseyon kernels included the rom is perfect. Fast and smooth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

So many people said they're using Gummy yet it only has 2 votes! Use the poll guys it makes it easier to visualize!!


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

Kang project build 9. Tried a few and came back to this one. I have absolutely no gripes with this rom, it works in every way with some nice added bonuses.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Where is the poll via tapatalk?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Where is the poll via tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I don't think you can access it that way. It didn't show up for me either through tapatalk.


----------



## JackTheRipper (Sep 3, 2011)

I've ran them all at this point.

All of them have plus's and minus's.

I'm currently on gummy, LOVE IT. Used him on my droidx and never looked back.

I was running on HD revolution, i really like the gpu baked in instead of software rendering like the rest. If theory would bake that into his I think his would end up being the best, his work on the droid bionic was freaking awesome.


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

Romans aokp keeps calling me back. Fast, stable and some nice tweaks. With faux kernel v4.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Running BuglessBeast. Tried others and they were good, but I just want a simple stock experience and Pete's ROMs give me that. Been using it for two days now and love it. Today I decided to try one of Fab's newest kernels (1350) and now the ROM is even better.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Switched to zygot3. Th3ory always makes good ROMs


----------



## drak1071 (Dec 21, 2011)

Switched from Android Revolution 2.1.2 to Zygot3 1.6 and later flashed to 1.8. I seem to be getting the same boost in battery life with both roms although Zygot3 is faster. Both have great devs!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm running GummyNex 0.2.8. Is it just me or do almost all the roms still look stock? What happened to each rom looking different and having everything changed. I.E battery icons, signal meters, icons ect. I guess I got spoiled in that manner with the X. Every rom had it's own look and no two were the same.


----------



## Izord (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm using Zygote by Droid Theory. Awesome ROM with super support.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I'm running GummyNex 0.2.8. Is it just me or do almost all the roms still look stock? What happened to each rom looking different and having everything changed. I.E battery icons, signal meters, icons ect. I guess I got spoiled in that manner with the X. Every rom had it's own look and no two were the same.


I was thinking the same thing, but give it time. This (cdma) phones only a couple weeks old. I think folks are just trying to get stable builds going, so they have something to build the "customization" off of.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm really loving the new AXIOM ROM. Th3ory always does a great job


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Ugh can't decide between Axiom, Gummy, and ASOP Kang...they all seem so great.


----------



## AceNJ (Oct 23, 2011)

I switched from Android Revoluiton to Axiom. Both are good but I probably won't be going back as Axiom seems to be more "up to date". This thing should be stickied


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

so im confused about the roms thing like im on 4.0.2 and i was wondering how i get to 4.0.3.... do i just flash a rom? or what ? and like how do i go back to ics if i dont like the rom? sorry if these are all noob questions.. i just dont wanna flash without knowing my info ... since im coming from a dx its all diff


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> so im confused about the roms thing like im on 4.0.2 and i was wondering how i get to 4.0.3.... do i just flash a rom? or what ? and like how do i go back to ics if i dont like the rom? sorry if these are all noob questions.. i just dont wanna flash without knowing my info ... since im coming from a dx its all diff


Just flash any of the custom roms (except revolution as that is still 402) and you'll be good. Easiest way to go back is to make a nandroid of what you are on now and restore it if you don't like what you flashed. These custom roms out now are really fine and I doubt you will go back.

I be using aokp and its great, lots of customizations.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

davey11 said:


> Just flash any of the custom roms (except revolution as that is still 402) and you'll be good. Easiest way to go back is to make a nandroid of what you are on now and restore it if you don't like what you flashed. These custom roms out now are really fine and I doubt you will go back.
> 
> I be using aokp and its great, lots of customizations.


so like just being on 4.0.2 i can just flash 4.0.3. roms?? and then when im in clockwork just hit restore button right? and then that should get me back to ics 4.0.2?


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> so like just being on 4.0.2 i can just flash 4.0.3. roms?? and then when im in clockwork just hit restore button right? and then that should get me back to ics 4.0.2?


Well, you gotta make a nandroid first but yeah after making one you can hit restore and it will get you back. Don't forget the full wipe data/cache/dalvik before you flash ur new rom.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

davey11 said:


> Well, you gotta make a nandroid first but yeah after making one you can hit restore and it will get you back. Don't forget the full wipe data/cache/dalvik before you flash ur new rom.


and if i get stuck in a bootloop ?? also i followed the instructions from this website http://droidmodderx....us-requires-adb in order to the root and unlock bootloaders the last step confused me now the i downloaded the rom manager and i flashed clockworkmod recovery out of the rom manager and then it took me back to recovery just fine but then i tried i again but it turned out i had to re flash the clockworkmod do i need to do that everytime? cuz i talked to droidmodderx and he told me to "reflash if it doesnt stick" so does he mean flash the su.zip again or what?


----------



## Shadows9909 (Jun 15, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> and if i get stuck in a bootloop ??


if you bootloop, pull the battery, hold power + both volume keys, boot into recovery and restore your nandroid. easy =P or a data wipe almost always fixes bootloops too...


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> and if i get stuck in a bootloop ??


Then you pull the battery, then put it back and hold both volume up and down and hold power button...then you will get to the bootloader. From there scroll with the vol key and go to recovery. You can then restore said backup.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

davey11 said:


> Then you pull the battery, then put it back and hold both volume up and down and hold power button...then you will get to the bootloader. From there scroll with the vol key and go to recovery. You can then restore said backup.


and my second question? sorry i edited the comment before you guys answered .. im extremely confused on that ... sorry for being such a noob i just dont wanna mess anything up with my gnex if that makes sense


----------



## Shadows9909 (Jun 15, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> and my second question? sorry i edited the comment before you guys answered .. im extremely confused on that ... sorry for being such a noob i just dont wanna mess anything up with my gnex if that makes sense


you have to delete a file using root explorer, or i'm sure theres another way to do it, just how i did it, here are the instructions.

1. Install Root Explorer from the market and delete /system/reboot-from-recovery.p - *Mount as R/W first*
2. Reboot into Fastboot Mode: Power off your device and (Power + Volume Up and Down)
3. Flash CWM (_fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img_)
4. Reboot into OS (_fastboot reboot_)
5. You now have CWM recovery permanently installed! 

i believe you can also just use rom manager to flash it after you do the first step.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> and my second question? sorry i edited the comment before you guys answered .. im extremely confused on that ... sorry for being such a noob i just dont wanna mess anything up with my gnex if that makes sense


Using root explorer, go to /system and find the file recovery-from.boot.p and delete it or at least rename it with a .bak or .old at the end. When you load a custom rom, it has that already done for you so your cwm will stick.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

You are too fast man lol. I type kinna slow


----------



## Shadows9909 (Jun 15, 2011)

haha sorry


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Shadows9909 said:


> you have to delete a file using root explorer, or i'm sure theres another way to do it, just how i did it, here are the instructions.
> 
> 1. Install Root Explorer from the market and delete /system/reboot-from-recovery.p - *Mount as R/W first*
> 2. Reboot into Fastboot Mode: Power off your device and (Power + Volume Up and Down)
> ...


ok so i cant go into clockwork unless i click the flash from the rom manager so do i do that and then flash "_fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img" is that a file on my phone then ?? and what does the mount as r/w mean? im so sorry i am an idiot ... i found the file i am supposed to delete.. so is that fastboot flash something something.img on my phone as a zip or what?? and fastboot reboot is rebooting the phone right?_


----------



## AceNJ (Oct 23, 2011)

Axiom is really awesome, love it.


----------



## AceNJ (Oct 23, 2011)

Eh, well now that Axiom is gone, I guess Gummy is going to be #1?


----------



## gwwjpd (Jul 18, 2011)

You need to add Codename Android to your poll.


----------



## Nasty64 (Sep 17, 2011)

gwwjpd said:


> You need to add Codename Android to your poll.


+1
Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

